# Faulty Oil Filter



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

An interesting thing happened the last time I changed my XT oil and filter.

When I removed the oil filter, the rubber o-ring that seals the filter to the engine was loose and literally fell off the filter.

When I treaded off and removed the filter completely, this is what I saw:



















It appears to be part of the 'guts' of the filter trying to exit.

I'm glad this didn't get sucked into the engine causing damage.
It is making me 2nd guess the quality of the genuine Nissan filters (which I have been changing every 6000km). Perhaps it was a defective filter.

Anybody else experience this? The filter o-ring is missing from these pics, but I will post up a pic later.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Is this orange rubber thing the O-Ring that is supposed to sit on the edge of the filter. It looks like it was caught or came loose at the time of fitting the filter and got tangled around the middle tread. I don't think it's the guts of the filter.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

It is an inside part of the filter. The exterior gasket/o-ring was black in colour.

Edit: I just found this link online showing the inside of the Nissan filter.
It appears that it was the orange anti drain back valve trying to escape.

motorvate.ca v2.0 - *THE* DIY Maxima Website


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I have never seen anything like it before LOL  Another good reason to keep using the K&N oil filter which I've been using for years


----------

